# Any one going to the north west show 27th sept



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Are any of you going, iam going to be there.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes,I will be there hopefully.lol xxxxx


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not showing, but will be going.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

nope... not me.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Yes,I will be there hopefully.lol xxxxx





audrey1824 said:


> I'm not showing, but will be going.


See you both there then x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be working sadly


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

My oh will be their as a visitor only


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

No afraid not JEN, I'm heading south that day to the Taunton show, but i wish you all the best on the day...........Chris.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I will be at the North West on the 27th.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great day,and Kaz don't be shy if ya spot Ross(it's not hard,he's gorg)say hi


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloomin hek Kels you posted that at 5am, having trouble sleeping lass  lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Er no,well alright had a icky probs involving bedsheetsSo was forced to get up,so i thought whilst i am being chomped,divebombed and the like,i'd have a shufty on here...was very quiet


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck to all that are going tommorow, going to cut there nails now, if iam still in one piece ill be back later, lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That will be fun. Cut my cat's claws last week and they were as good as gold! I was very lucky!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Luck with the claws Jen, got my two to do later. lol. xxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

So wish I was going, will think of you all while I am at work, grrrrrr  

Seriously have a lovely day anyone going and best of luck to anyone showing. Don't forget to give us your results when you get home


----------

